# Wanted..Birds for training



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm looking for ducks to use for training, must be legal for use at Lee Kay. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

stillhuntin said:


> I'm looking for ducks to use for training, must be legal for use at Lee Kay. Any advice appreciated.


Dont know anywhere local that you can get training ducks.


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> I'm looking for ducks to use for training, must be legal for use at Lee Kay. Any advice appreciated.


Look on KSL.com. Mid to late summer is the time to find ducks. I would think it would be pretty tough this time of year.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

with all the dog trials and hunt tests in utah, i wonder why nobody has gotten into raising ducks.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

DDGUY, I've been looking on KSL all summer. This week I found the "game bird" section of the classifieds. I have been searching the "bird" ads.....8^( Thanks for the suggestion, I really appreciate it.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Sprig, I couldn't agree more.


----------

